# Lab Results Confusing



## jbnb (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi,
I am 19 yrs old and was diagnosed 1 year ago as Hypo. My symptoms going in were Major Hair Loss, Brain Fog, lower leg cramps/pain when exercising,cold all the time, extreme fatigue, very fast weight gain/unable to take it off and insomnia & tingly toes. However my labs are all over the place. I did notice some improvement in symptoms, but ANY EXTRA STRESS seems to make my numbers plummet and several symptoms come roaring back. I am in college so mid terms & finals are very hard on my system. 
My lab results: before meds:
Sept 2010:
FT4 - 0.59 (.77-1.61)
FT3 - 302 (230-420)
TSH - 1.53 (.34-4.82)
started thyroid replacement

Jan 2011: on 12.5 levo daily
FT4 - 0.74 
FT3 - 328
TSH - 3.87
upped dosage to 25 levo daily

April 2011: on 25 levo daily
FT4 - .83
FT3 - 295
TSH - .76
doctor just upped dosage to 50 levo daily as of April 1st.

My question is, am I on the right track with my meds? Is there any indication in my lab results that I should have adrenals or pituitary checked? I am so new to this and it is all so confusing. I'm not sure this is important, but I seem to feel better and my hair wasn't falling out when my FT3 level was 328. Does that make any sense? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jbnb said:


> Hi,
> I am 19 yrs old and was diagnosed 1 year ago as Hypo. My symptoms going in were Major Hair Loss, Brain Fog, lower leg cramps/pain when exercising,cold all the time, extreme fatigue, very fast weight gain/unable to take it off and insomnia & tingly toes. However my labs are all over the place. I did notice some improvement in symptoms, but ANY EXTRA STRESS seems to make my numbers plummet and several symptoms come roaring back. I am in college so mid terms & finals are very hard on my system.
> My lab results: before meds:
> Sept 2010:
> ...


It makes a lot of sense. Mid-range on the FT3 according to your lab's range is 350. Most of us, if not all of us ......................feel best when FT3 is @75% of that range given. You are way low. FT3 is our active hormone.

W/o sufficient T4, you can't think, you can't heal, you can't dream, your zest for life is G O N E.

FT4 converts to FT3. You are sadly low in that. In another post you mentioned Armour. You may do better on that. You really need that FT3.

Ken Woliner MD, Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triiodothyronine

Hope the above is helpful.


----------

